# Fishing spots for the weekend?



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Need a place to plan a day trip for Saturday. Been to Joe's Valley, Strawberry, Currant Creek, Deer Creek, Diamond Fork, and Thistle all very recently, looking for fish. Anyone got some ideas or suggestions? 

Also, if anyone wants to come along, y'all are more than welcome. I'm always up for some good fishing company.


----------

